# 44' Gulfstar Motor sailer



## Bayduk (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello all!
My first attempt with a forum please bear with me!!

I may soon become the owner of a 1972 build 44' Gulfstar M/S. 

I estimate the boat has been on blocks since about 1996. I don't know if it was ever covered.

The hull appears to be in fairly good condition; the deck feels solid but is faded. 

The interior (cosmetic linings) is completely gutted. Most of the particle board partitions remain. 

The 6 cyl. Lehman can be barred over; some compression is evident. 

All of the portlights have been removed and appear to be lost. The stanchions and pulpit are gone as well.

If I end up owning this boat I realize I will be "up to my nose" in work! 

I would like to learn if there are folks who have taken on this type of project and what advise they might like to share. 

Thanks,


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

In this market - my advice is to run away. 

Even a free boat isn't free - and that one is 50k from decent condition (based on what you have said).


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome to Sailnet!

Why... would you want to buy such a basket case? It will cost you 60- 125,000 $ to get her back to any semblance of ship shape!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to SailNet Bayduk, now run away from that boat.


----------



## Bayduk (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like I'm "batting a thousand"!

I still have hope that someone "out there" will have something positive to share.

I expect to complete the renovations on our future home in NC by end of '13; after that I'll need something to keep me busy. I'll also need a line on winches. 
Finally, for the moment, someone recently tried to describe the make up of a "Herreshoff" port light that employed a wedge; simple but effective. However, I did not get a sketch and, so far have been unable to locate any graphic details on the web. Any directions to a site or references would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Post pictures of the Gulfstar, inside and out, including the engine room, heads, galley and cabins. Or point us to the listing. Why has it been on the blocks for pretty near 20 years, ok, 17 years? Got sails, running rigging, standing rigging, ground tackle, winches, stove, spars, blocks, breaker panel, wiring, lights, running lights, dinghy, fuel tanks, water tanks, water pumps, water heater, cushions, electronics, ect, ect, and ect. Even if they gave you the boat, it will cost you more to get her ready to go than buying one ready to go.
Here is a 43 footer, 1976 Gulfstar 43' Sloop sailboat for sale in Florida


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are actually going to buy the boat and do the re-fit, most of us will be behind you in all your efforts, BUT! we will try to talk you out of it! Most people loose steam after a couple of years with no end in sight.... Why there are so many project boats out there. A GS44 is not a small boat either!

Not sure what you mean about the port light/s something like this? Made by "NewFoundMetals"









The Herreshoff museum is in Rhode Island and they have most of his records,


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Ditto what Denise said.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard!!

Everyone is just trying to save you from a major undertaking because there are so many boats out there for sale. If you want something to occupy your time it seems you have found it.

Please keep us posted on your progress as many items you tackle are items that we all will probably need to do sooner or later.


----------



## Bayduk (Jan 21, 2013)

24Jan,
Sorry for the delayed response. 

I have pix of most of the boat but haven't been able to figure out how to send them. 

As to why the boat has not been in the water for 17 years; I can only guess. I believe the owner had intentions of making minor repairs but was unable to for whatever reason and rather than start and complete any one item he went "hell bent for leather", started one thing then switched to another etc, etc until he had lost his way; finally giving up. 

Considering the list of equipment which you mentioned I can say this: there are at least six bags of sails; haven't seen any running rigging and only a few blocks. The mast and boom are resting on the ground next to the boat and appear to be complete with all the standing rigging. Other equipment in your list is with the boat or in storage with the following exceptions: winches may be missing parts; running lights; dingy; navigation electronics and, as I mentioned earlier, ten of the original fifteen port lights. 

Let me say here that I have two large batteries, a three-way refrigerator/freezer, a stainless sink, a tankless water heater, one marine head, a roof-top A/C unit, several 12VDC potable and one fuel pump and a high output alternator. All of which are in excellent condition and "dying" to be put to use! 

The port light in the photo that DeniseO30 was kind enough to send is a work of art. But unfortunately not what I had in mind and probably no longer available (my only male child is too old to trade!). I'm still looking for something that was described as "tilting" to open and fixed in position, open or closed, with a wedge. This item was supposedly designed by one of the Herreshoffs. 

In any case, I will be making an offer to purchase shortly. I will be back regardless of the outcome.

Bayduk


----------

